

Refusing Facebook has social cost - baha_man
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2011/08/26/technology-refusal-marwick-facebook-cellphones.html

======
dwc
I recently left Facebook and I am acutely aware of the social cost. I had some
idea what the cost would be before I left, and I have found it well worth it.

Also, I think the author overstates the amount of event organization going on
with young people on FB. I have a 22 year old daughter and I see how she uses
FB, and far more often than not events are organized with text messages, and
it's iffy whether there's an announcement of FB. More likely a status update
during or after the event. I work at a university and was FB friends with some
students I work with, and the same trend seemed to hold with them.

Young people are comfortable with many different means of communication, and
often use one that fits well for their purpose at the time.

------
SteveJS
This is an important countervailing concern to the 'just don't use the
service' argument in the G+ real name controversy.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2932331>

I'm more sympathetic to this type of argument after reading Jonathan Haidt's
book: [http://www.amazon.com/Happiness-Hypothesis-Finding-Modern-
An...](http://www.amazon.com/Happiness-Hypothesis-Finding-Modern-
Ancient/dp/0465028012)

------
Turing_Machine
Nice confusion of correlation and causation in the closing paragraph. The fact
that Facebook users are also more likely to smoke, drink, and use drugs
doesn't mean that Facebook _causes_ (or "results in") those behaviors.

------
hexagonc
Resistance is futile. (Come on, somebody had to say it.)

